
Native Elements – HTML elements with CSS superpowers - equinusocio
https://native-elements.dev
======
equinusocio
It is a customizable plug-n-play library for your site which helps you easily
styling all the available HTML elements using CSS custom properties, classes,
attributes, or whatever you want in less than 7 kB.

